# My router IP Address



## bananaMaNiAc (Nov 10, 2004)

I have a linksys wrt54gp2 and I cannot use the default IP to port forward... is there any way I can find out the IP address?


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

What IP address do you want? Router's WAN? Router's LAN? Your computer's?


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Perhaps telling us the whole story would be a better way to go.  What exactly are you trying to do. 

Please supply the following info.

The name of your ISP and country of residence.
Make/model of the broadband modem.
Make/model of the router (if any).
Connection type, wired, wireless.
Make/model of network card or wireless adapter.
Make/model of your computer (motherboard if home-built).
Version and patch level of Windows, i.e. XP-Home SP2.


----------



## HalTrout (Mar 22, 2007)

run>cmd>ipconfig /all


----------



## bananaMaNiAc (Nov 10, 2004)

JohnWill said:


> Perhaps telling us the whole story would be a better way to go.  What exactly are you trying to do.
> 
> Please supply the following info.
> 
> ...


ISP = Shaw High Speed, Canada
Broadband = don't know
router = linksys wrt54gp2
connection type = wired
network card = dont know
computer = ASUS dual core (dont know what more you want >_>)
Version and patch level = XP Professional 5.1

oh and I want to get into the router admin page because I need to port forward.


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

the default gateway of your machine should be the router's IP address.

As mentioned before, go to Start > Run > type *cmd* and press enter. Then type *ipconfig* and the IP address for the router (default gateway) is there. If you have never used the admin page before, the username and password should be admin / <blank password>


----------



## bananaMaNiAc (Nov 10, 2004)

Thank you so much, that solved my problem!!


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

*You can mark your own threads solved using the thread tools at the top of the page in the upper right corner.©*


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

bananaMaNiAc said:


> Thank you so much, that solved my problem!!


:up: no problem.


----------

